# EMT-B class gets some unsuspected realism



## john76 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have been attendin emt-B classes since aug.13 and even though the class is hard i have been realy enjoying them.I like the fact that iam learning how to help people. And last night the entire class got some surprise realism added to the class.We were going outside for a break when one of our fellow students started caughing and suddenly passedout and hit his head on the sidewalk luckly our lab assissant was right there and her and the instructer and some o the class assessed and treated him while waiting on truck to take over treatment and transport we got to observe the entire process at scene.


----------



## EMT007 (Sep 11, 2009)

Pretty interesting - what was the dx from the doc? Vagal episode or something more serious?

I have gotten called to the local EMT class several times, actually. Once for a student who had a seizure during class (that must have been an interesting one for the class), and a few other times for lacs or syncope or something.


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 12, 2009)

When I was in EMT school, we had a student with a fairly bad latex allergy have a reaction during class  (she neglected to tell the partner she was working with, who was wearing latex gloves.  She was still walking and talking the last time I saw her, before a crew showed up to take her to the hospital.  Apparently, she tends to have anaphylactic reactions, not sure if she had one that time, or if it was a precautionary transport.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 12, 2009)

One of my lab instructors was nearly taken to the ED after he accidentally stuck himself with an Epi-Pen in the thumb. He thought it was a trainer, and demonstrated the use of it backwards. The other instructors wanted him to go, but he refused (wonder why...)


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 12, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> One of my lab instructors was nearly taken to the ED after he accidentally stuck himself with an Epi-Pen in the thumb. He thought it was a trainer, and demonstrated the use of it backwards. The other instructors wanted him to go, but he refused (wonder why...)



wow. when i was in emt school, i had heard of one of the sales reps for one of the AED companies shcoking himself accidentally during a demo and dying consequently


----------



## john76 (Sep 12, 2009)

I think it was something more serious.His bp at time of collapse was 160/110 pulse rate 116 and irregular.same bp 20min.later when checked in the truck and very erratic ecg.only word we got from hos.was he was doing fine they were wating for results of ct scan.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Sep 12, 2009)

Ya watched a few EMT students vomit over the awesome vids...but funny story on a side note.

Was told that at our local grocery store, another EMT instructor was working the bus and got called to seizure. So, him and the medic go responding get there to find a person on top of the PT (seizing) trying to give him CPR LOL is all I can say.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 12, 2009)

*I'm still waiting to see an actual verifiable latex allergy.*

An USAF instructior I met once had someone accidentally put a live Atropen in with his simultors and he injected himself in front of a class. As he described it:

"So you flick off the safety cap then plunge it against the side of your thigh through the chem suit like this...".

("CLICK").

"Hmmm...okay, I'm still alive. Someone call the base hospital, will y'all?".:blush:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 12, 2009)

When I was in class one of the students got permission to bring his little yapper dog to class one day because the dog had just had its male dog parts removed that morning and this guys wife wasn't going to be home to watch the dog. The vet had given Brad (the guy) some sort of pain killer or seditive or something for the dog (don't remember what it was or how it was given except for there was a syringe inyolved). We were in the middle of Phamacology and we all made a big deal of giving the dog his first dose of the day. There we all were: Right pt? Check. Right drug? Yep. Right rout? You bet! Right date? Well, it's brand new so, yea! Right dose? Mmm hmmm. So we thought they were all right, right? about 30 minutes later, the instructor, out of the blue, says something like: "That dog sure has slowed down a bunch." (He was all over the place at first.) Well there the dog was over in the corner in a heap, breathing way to slow. Turns out the dose was .5 ml not 5 ml. AHHHHHHHHH!!!! Help! Brad took off so fast with that dog it wasn't even funny.

Yes, the dog made it, in spite of our best efforts to the contrary.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 12, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> When I was in class one of the students got permission to bring his little yapper dog to class one day because the dog had just had its male dog parts removed that morning and this guys wife wasn't going to be home to watch the dog. The vet had given Brad (the guy) some sort of pain killer or seditive or something for the dog (don't remember what it was or how it was given except for there was a syringe inyolved). We were in the middle of Phamacology and we all made a big deal of giving the dog his first dose of the day. There we all were: Right pt? Check. Right drug? Yep. Right rout? You bet! Right date? Well, it's brand new so, yea! Right dose? Mmm hmmm. So we thought they were all right, right? about 30 minutes later, the instructor, out of the blue, says something like: "That dog sure has slowed down a bunch." (He was all over the place at first.) Well there the dog was over in the corner in a heap, breathing way to slow. Turns out the dose was .5 ml not 5 ml. AHHHHHHHHH!!!! Help! Brad took off so fast with that dog it wasn't even funny.
> 
> Yes, the dog made it, in spite of our best efforts to the contrary.


Later... the dog became a junkie... but could never figure out how to get the next fix...

Plausible?


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 13, 2009)

One of my classmates went on a ridealong where an EMT collapsed on scene while performing CPR. Luckily, two ambulances had responded, and she wound up bagging him. He was a save, but she dropped the class. Those of us who had less eventful ridealongs were very jealous...


----------

